# WC09 registration



## Bogyo (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello!
My friend (Máté Tóth)wants to go to the WC09. He didn't registrated before this, because he wasn't sure that he will be able to go. Is here anybody who registrated, but won't go? If there is anyone please write me a PM, and we will discuss what to do.


----------



## Zava (Aug 17, 2009)

if there is somebody who's registered, but isn't coming, then someone from the waiting list will get his/her place, not Máté.
oh and I don't know if you know, but you're also on the bottom of the waiting list.


----------



## Ton (Aug 17, 2009)

Bogyo said:


> Hello!
> My friend (Máté Tóth)wants to go to the WC09. He didn't registrated before this, because he wasn't sure that he will be able to go. Is here anybody who registrated, but won't go? If there is anyone please write me a PM, and we will discuss what to do.



Well not much of a discussion, just try to register 
_Registration has closed on July 31, 2009, except for special cases._
Any way , just try, if many cancel your friend has a place , there are 55+ on a waiting list though...on 9 september the list we be made final 

btw you can not switch places


----------

